# rubbertramps - workamper



## ped (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone ever do this? It's now free and they send me emails all the time of new listings

*Arizona*

Still in need of a couple for household management and companionship for my husband in Tucson, AZ, Must be able to travel to our cattle ranch in Montana in the spring/summer. Job starts ASAP in Tucson. We would prefer year-around work applicants. Expect 60 hours per week that a couple can share 50/50. One day off every week. Must be able to come to Tucson for a personal interview. Job includes cooking and cleaning, driving and shopping, sightseeing, and walking. We sometimes 'boondock' while traveling and spend some extra time sightseeing while going north. $2500 per month, plus food expenses, FHU (except when boondocking), fuel when we are traveling, and laundry provided. We are interviewing until we find a good fit for both parties. Pets must be on a leash at all times. Please Email: [email protected] and include Workamper resume, photos of you and your rig, references and a little about yourself. $$

*Colorado*

Come join our team for family fun. Spend your 2017 summer season in beautiful Estes Park, Colorado next to Rocky Mountain National Park where elk, deer, big horn sheep, and scenic wonders abound. You will capture family memories as part of our team. A short video on our website: www.photosbydill.com helps you see what we are all about. NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY - we train. Bring your enthusiasm and love of family. Part-time - full-time. Wages per hour will be paid (for training period as well). We suggest: www.manorrvpark.com which has a close relationship to us. An employment application is on our website. EXPERIENCE A VERY UNIQUE WORKAMPER SUMMER. $$


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 5, 2016)

Could you clarify where you're getting these listings from?


----------



## ped (Dec 5, 2016)

https://www.workamper.com/


----------



## Phranque Trayne (Dec 5, 2016)

I took a job through workamper. Myself and a friend freighthopped out to Fargo MD fall of 2015 for the sugar beet harvest. They would not pay for our campsite because we did not have a camper. We took care of ourselves and thejob was not as long as they said it would be. They did pay a nice cash bonus for staying the whole season and not missing work.


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 6, 2016)

@Phranque Trayne did they let you get the job and just tent camp? I signed up a few years ago when it wasn't free and I owned a van and they sent me a book. I'm a young single guy and I think most listings were for couples. But if as Phranque says I may look back into it.


----------



## ped (Dec 6, 2016)

true about the couples. wonder if a team situation might be doable?


----------



## Phranque Trayne (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, we were able to work and take care of ourselves. We just were not able to avail ourselves of the free campsites they had reserved. Beet harvest starts reserving workers in JANUARY! And it turned out that express professionals a temp agency did all the paperwork for these jobs. The two largest sugar beet cooperatives are based in Fargo ND and Sydney Wyoming. American Crystal Sugar and Sydney Sugar respectively.

Here is the chill to these jobs, although they have long hired transient workers , including tramps, all these sugar beets are GMO. So, there's that.

That is all I know about workamper...


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------

